# Big ships, small boats



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

a most interesting read...a power-driven vessel underway shall keep out of the way of a vessel which is fishing.
So as long as you are not in a narrow channel which is too narrow for the larger vessel to navigate and turn around safely, the vessel doing the fishing has priority. Good to know, but I dont really want to test that rule and get run over either.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

yankatthebay said:


> ..... Good to know, but I dont really want to test that rule and get run over either.


my thoughts exactly. :?


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah.....








....never demand the right-of-way :lol:


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

I thought he was lining up for a torpedo shot! :lol:


----------

